# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  MIT Roofnet Project

## Ripper_gr

http://www.technologyreview.com/arti...082903.asp?p=0

----------


## Achille

Δείτε και τη σελίδα του project του MIT.

http://www.pdos.lcs.mit.edu/roofnet/

Μακάρι να το προχωρήσουν γρήγορα και να βγάλουν release τον κώδικα που χρησιμοποιούν...τότε θα έχουμε φτάσει και εμείς σε κρίσιμη μάζα και μικρές αποστάσεις μεταξύ των κόμβων, και τότε θα αρχίσει το μεγάλο γλέντι!

----------


## Achille

Το παίρνω πίσω! Έχουν κώδικα για το routing πρωτόκολο που χρησιμοποιούν και μάλιστα τρέχει σε Linux και BSD ακόμα και σε userlevel. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι oi κάρτες να υποστηρίζουν ad-hoc mode στο Linux. Οι τύποι το δουλεύουν με Cisco 350 στο roofnet και Cisco 340 σε ένα εσωτερικό testbed που έχουν στο εργαστήριο.
Μιλάμε για πρωτόκολο που μετράει ταχύτητες στα links, reliability, dropped packets και αναλόγως βγάζει το routing table! 

Για τσεκάρετε όλοι!

http://www.pdos.lcs.mit.edu/click/

Παιδιά άμα παίξει αυτό το πράγμα, ξεχάστε RIP OSPF και σια...θα κάνουμε network που θα φυσάει!
Μου φαίνεται δε θα κοιμηθώ σήμερα το βράδυ!  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

axilea ta palikaria prepi na exoun kani treles doulies me tis diadromes, periferiaka ktlp! trela!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Achille για δοκιμές είμαι μέσα, πάω να διιαβάσω το documentation...

----------


## Ripper_gr

http://www.pdos.lcs.mit.edu/grid/

----------


## Mick Flemm

Θα το έκανα τώρα compile αλλά θα ξυπνήσω τον κόσμο  ::  απο αύριο θα γίνει compile στην taratsa, επιδεί ίσως τρέχω για αγορές κλπ (μετακόμιση) θα σου ξαναδόσω το root pass να κάνεις ότι θέλεις, όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω πες μου (να γλυτώσεις χρόνο απο λάτζα-work)...

----------


## sdd

για οποιους ενδιαφερονται για τετοια, δεστε και αυτα που κανει το Southampton

εξηγει πιο αναλυτικα το τι γινεται με το δικο τους συστημα 


http://www.sown.org.uk/



Δουλευει με HostAP και WDS links

χρησιμοποιει Zebra - OSFP, aλλα εχει

---------
optimal topology, i.e. a fully connected mesh that can utilise every available link 

Self organise, the network should not need to be centrally managed by anybody 

Support wireless clients (i.e. laptops and the like) without the need for additional software on the device 

Scale to at least several hundred nodes


Support full end to end connectivity between any 2 hosts on the mesh (no NAT!) 


και (βιολια, κιθαρες, κλαρινα, κ.λ.π.) - Support mobility of clients as they move between cells 
(με δικο τους λογισμικο)
---------

το προβλημα με τα adhoc, peer-to-peer δικτυα ειναι το οτι δεν ειναι scalable - εκτος αν πας σε πολυπλοκο routing 
Βεβαια, μπορεις να στησεις πολλα μικρα P2P WLAN τα οποια μετα μπορουν να συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους - και γιατι μονο ασυρματα, και οχι και μεσω DSL?
Δεν χρειαζεται σωνει και καλα ολα τα links να ειναι ασυρματα

----------


## Cartman

παιδιά, τι λέει το ΜΙΤ project, έχει βελτιωθεί καθόλου? επειδή βλέπω τώρα αρκετά προβλήματα με το OSPF, μήπως να το ψάξουμε με το δικό τους routing protocol? Ούτως ή άλλως το OSPF δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί για ασύρματα δίκτυα, ασταθή half-duplex links κτλ, άρα έχει νόημα να δούμε τι κάνουν τα παλικάρια του ΜΙΤ.

----------


## dmarinos

http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/roofnet/doku.php

Μετα απο ενα μεγαλο διαστημα νωμιζω οτι καλο ειναι να ξαναδουμε αυτο το Mesh NET του ΜΙΤ.

----------


## Belibem

και έλεγα: μόνο εγώ το έχω δει?! Φαίνεται εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον σαν συμπληρωματική όμως τεχνολογία στο ήδη υπάρχον δίκτυο

----------


## papashark

Έχει πολλά θετικά.

Έχει ένα μεγάλο αρνητικό όμως, ταχύτητες πολύ μικρές....

----------


## elkos

για να κατάλαβω και εγώ που είμαι στραβάδι...

ποιά είναι τα υπερ... και τα κατά... σε σχέση πάντα με τα υπάρχοντα πρότυπα που χρησιμοποιούνται στο awmn? 

*+?

-1.ταχύτητα διαμεταγωγής*

να τα συμμαζέψουμε για να δούμε εάν είναι χρήσιμα να εφαρμοστεί κάπου αυτό το μοντέλο

----------


## schatzin

> για να κατάλαβω και εγώ που είμαι στραβάδι...
> 
> ποιά είναι τα υπερ... και τα κατά... σε σχέση πάντα με τα υπάρχοντα πρότυπα που χρησιμοποιούνται στο awmn? 
> 
> *+?
> 
> -1.ταχύτητα διαμεταγωγής*
> 
> να τα συμμαζέψουμε για να δούμε εάν είναι χρήσιμα να εφαρμοστεί κάπου αυτό το μοντέλο


Πιστεύω τα mesh networks εχουν περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα σε mobile και οχι σε fixed links σαν αυτά του awmn.
Το πλεονέκτημα σε mobile καταστάσεις είναι ότι κάθε κόμβος σο δίκτυο μπορεί ανάλογα με τη θέση που βρίσκεται να δημιουργεί δυναμικά links με άλλους κόμβους. Ακόμα σημαντικότερο είναι ότι όλοι οι κόμβοι ρουτάρουν κίνηση (δεν υπάρχουν clients).

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> για να κατάλαβω και εγώ που είμαι στραβάδι...
> 
> ποιά είναι τα υπερ... και τα κατά... σε σχέση πάντα με τα υπάρχοντα πρότυπα που χρησιμοποιούνται στο awmn? 
> 
> *+?
> 
> -1.ταχύτητα διαμεταγωγής*
> ...


αχά...

----------


## dti

Ώρα για το στήσιμο (κινητών) κόμβων στα αυτοκίνητά μας ...και όχι μόνο!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ώρα για το στήσιμο (κινητών) κόμβων στα αυτοκίνητά μας ...και όχι μόνο!


Από την άλλη όμως παρότι δουλεύουν καλά ως Mobile, όποιος κάνει βόλτα με το αυτοκινητό του και τον φορητό, έχοντας μια 8αρα τουλάχιστον όμνι στο αυτοκίνητο για wardriving, θα καταλάβει πόσο ουτοπικό είναι.....

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ώρα για το στήσιμο (κινητών) κόμβων στα αυτοκίνητά μας ...και όχι μόνο! 
> 
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως παρότι δουλεύουν καλά ως Mobile, όποιος κάνει βόλτα με το αυτοκινητό του και τον φορητό, έχοντας μια 8αρα τουλάχιστον όμνι στο αυτοκίνητο για wardriving, θα καταλάβει πόσο ουτοπικό είναι.....


συγνώμη που πετάγομαι έτσι χωρίς να έχω την ανάλογη εμπειρία με τους συνομιλούντες αλλά αυτό θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε σημεία που το δίκτυο είναι πυκνό για την δημιουργία hotspot αμφιβάλλω πως εάν σε ένα δίκτυο τόσο εκτεταμένο όσο το awmn θα συνέβαλε σε κάτι... εκτός και αν μιλάμε για κάποιο τμήμα του δικτύου που κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε βάση αν και μου φαίνεται κάπως δύσκολο να συμβεί σε άμεσο χρόνο.

----------


## Belibem

> για να κατάλαβω και εγώ που είμαι στραβάδι...
> 
> ποιά είναι τα υπερ... και τα κατά... σε σχέση πάντα με τα υπάρχοντα πρότυπα που χρησιμοποιούνται στο awmn? 
> 
> *+?
> 
> -1.ταχύτητα διαμεταγωγής*
> 
> να τα συμμαζέψουμε για να δούμε εάν είναι χρήσιμα να εφαρμοστεί κάπου αυτό το μοντέλο


+ Μπορεί να υποστηρίξει πολύ μεγαλύτερο αριθμό κόμβων σε μια δεδομένη περιοχή
+ Δεν απαιτεί πολύπλοκα setups απο το χρήστη ούτε κεντράρισμα κεραιών (Plug and Play)
+ Δεν απαιτεί προσεκτικό σχεδιασμό τοπολογίας δικτύου 
+ Κάθε νέος κόμβος γίνεται αυτόματα backbone και συμβάλει ενεργά στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου, δίχως επιπλέον κόστος


-Μικρή χωρητικότητα δικτύου (Μικρές δηλαδή ταχύτητες) Όταν ο αριθμός χρηστών του δικτύου τείνουν στο άπειρο, η χωρητικότητα τείνει στο 0. 
- Δεν δουλεύει για αποστάσεις μεγαλύτερες των 100-150 μέτρων μεταξύ διαδοχικών κόμβων


Πρακτικά δεν φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει πάνω απο μερικές δεκάδες κόμβους σε ένα δεδομένο δίκτυο, δίχως οι ταχύτητες να πέσουν δραματικά. Δεν είναι δηλαδή μια τεχνολογία scalable στο μέγεθος του ΑWΜΝ (γενικά όταν ένα δίκτυο μεγαλώνει χρειάζεται κάποιου είδους σχεδιασμός και ιεραρχίας για να γίνει αποδοτική δρομολόγιση). Θα μπορούσε όμως ίσως να χρησιμοποιηθεί *ως εναλλακτική τεχνολογία αντί για Access Points* (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένα ΑΡ δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει παρά μόνο ελάχιστους πελάτες 5-10). Ετσι θα απολάμβαναμε τα καλά της τεχνολογίας ad-hoc του roofnet, ενώ θα λύναμε το πρόβλημα του capacity χρησιμοποιώντας την ήδη υπάρχουσα υποδομή του ΑWMN.

----------


## schatzin

Κατά τη γνώμη μου το γενονός ότι οι meh τεχνολογίες χρησιμοποιούν omni κεραίες είναι αυτό που εμποδίζει τη χρήση τους στο AWMN. Φανταστείτε αν όλοι οι clients παίζουν με omni τι επιπρόσθετος θόρυβος θα δημιουργείται για τα ΒΒ links (εκτός κι αν είναι σε διαφορετική συχνότητα  ::  ).

----------


## elkos

> Θα μπορούσε όμως ίσως να χρησιμοποιηθεί *ως εναλλακτική τεχνολογία αντί για Access Points* (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένα ΑΡ δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει παρά μόνο ελάχιστους πελάτες 5-10). Ετσι θα απολάμβαναμε τα καλά της τεχνολογίας ad-hoc του roofnet, ενώ θα λύναμε το πρόβλημα του capacity χρησιμοποιώντας την ήδη υπάρχουσα υποδομή του ΑWMN.


ώραιο ακούγεται και πιστέυω ότι θα μπορούσε να εφαρμοστεί πιλοτικά σε περιοχές που τα BB links είναι *Α*ναβαθμισμένα..σωστά?

----------


## pitoura

> Πρακτικά δεν φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει πάνω απο μερικές δεκάδες κόμβους σε ένα δεδομένο δίκτυο, δίχως οι ταχύτητες να πέσουν δραματικά. Δεν είναι δηλαδή μια τεχνολογία scalable στο μέγεθος του ΑWΜΝ (γενικά όταν ένα δίκτυο μεγαλώνει χρειάζεται κάποιου είδους σχεδιασμός και ιεραρχίας για να γίνει αποδοτική δρομολόγιση).


Δεν είναι scalable? μάλλον κάποιο λάθος κάνεις.
http://sf.meraki.com/map



> το προβλημα με τα adhoc, peer-to-peer δικτυα ειναι το οτι δεν ειναι scalable - *εκτος αν πας σε πολυπλοκο routing* 
> Βεβαια, μπορεις να στησεις πολλα μικρα P2P WLAN τα οποια μετα μπορουν να συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους - και γιατι μονο ασυρματα, και οχι και μεσω DSL? *Δεν χρειαζεται σωνει και καλα ολα τα links να ειναι ασυρματα*





> Disclaimer: Αν ειστε "Μελος του AWMN" - το παραπανω μπορει και να μην σας αφορα
> 
> "Καληνυχτα σας και: ΒΛΕΠΕ-ΑΚΟΥ-ΣΩΠΑ"
> 
> "Freedom of information is a right, not a crime "


Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι μάντης για να καταλάβεις γιατί άτομα σαν τον sdd σταμάτησαν να μιλάνε από το Φεβρουάριο του 2004. Η σουβλακία επικράτησε ενάντια στην λογική. Δυστυχώς οι σουβλάκες δεν καταλαβαίνουν από *πολυπλοκα routings* . To μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν είναι να λένε: _"ούγκ! διαγράψτε τον!"_  :: 

Να τι κάνουν αυτοί που ξέρουν, εκεί στην αντι-πέρα όχθη του ατλαντικού .....



> What is the difference between a gateway and a repeater?
> A gateway is a Meraki device that is directly connected to a Meraki-sponsored *DSL line*. A repeater is a Meraki device that *repeats the wireless signal* but is not directly plugged into an Internet source.


Αναρωτιέστε τι γίνεται εδώ στο σουβλακιστάν; Εδώ τα κλειδώματα και τα μπανάκια από την σουβλάκι α.ε. πέφτουν βροχή! Κλειδώματα πριν πέντε χρόνια, κλειδώματα όμως ακόμα και πριν τρεις μήνες. *Για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο!*   ::  Για το αυτονόητο, που πρέπει πάση θυσία να αποσιωπηθεί. _"Αυτά που δεν θέλουν να ξέρεις"_ σε awmn version. Ποιός τελικά κυβερνάει αυτό το φόρουμ;

Σουβλάκες ήρθαν, σουβλάκες φύγανε πολλοί από τότε, όμως η σουβλακία παραμένει πάντα διαχρονική!

----------


## bedazzled

> Ποιός τελικά κυβερνάει αυτό το φόρουμ;


Το «Κέντρο Αποφάσεων» (ΤΜ) Εβραίων, Μασώνων, Illuminati και Ναΐτων !

----------


## pitoura

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pitoura
> 
> Ποιός τελικά κυβερνάει αυτό το φόρουμ;
> 
> 
> Το «Κέντρο Αποφάσεων» (ΤΜ) Εβραίων, Μασώνων, Illuminati και Ναΐτων !


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## pitoura

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pitoura
> 
> ...


quiz:
μπορείς να βάλεις σε τρία  ::   ::   ::  ένα url, όπως στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα; 
Όπως βλέπεις εδώ που το προσπάθησα, μόνο τα δύο από τα τρία φαίνονται!  ::

----------

